# Trouble Extending Desktop



## dustyshiv (Oct 7, 2009)

Guys,

Ran into this strange issue today. I just wanted to upgrade to the newly released Nvidia drivers. I have one primary monitor and use a dummy plug on my second 9800GTX. Everythin was cool...Was folding flawlessly so far. So uninstalled the old one through Control panel and ran driver sweeper to remove traces. Installed the new driver and rebooted. Got to the desktop. The wallpaper was centered (previously it was stretched)and the taskbar was missing. If I click on any icon, it would open..but I feel in the other monitor. Cos when I used the flip button on my mouse, the windows would be open...but if I would click them..they would go the far right and disappear ...Think its tryin to display on the other monitor. Strange thing is I cant get to any to Nvidia Control panel or any display settings windows to extend my desktop. If I remove the dummy plug and reboot...everything works fine except for the fact that I am unable to fold on the second GPU.

If I connect the dummy plug while the system is running and then go to Nvidia control panel,
it does show me a second display- analog monitor. But if I check the box to enable it and click apply, the check mark automatically goes off and the second display is not enabled.

Does second monitor detection and extension of desktop to it require a reboot? I mean, do I have to reboot if I plug in the dummy plug when the system is running?

I tried Uninstalling the new driver and installing the older one. But the same thing happens. Now I am unable to fold on the second GPU. Have u guys run into issues like this?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes you would have to reboot before the desktop can detect the second card extended. 

Quick fix and you've already done this; remove dummy plug from second card, recover your desktop the way you want it, install dummy plug and reboot. Should be straight after reboot.


----------

